# Hey Everyone



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

Just like to have as many opinons as i can,about how would i explain to someone the difference between creme fraiche and sour cream...and the difference between white chocolate and milk chocolate.I am not really a good explanner..lol...any bye everyone


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

well, each product has unique characteristics, and different preparations, so the easiest way to explain the difference between creme fraiche and sour creme is like this, if someone asks you, you say "well, sour cream is made through this process, whereas creme fraiche is made using this process" Oh yeah, and point out what makes them different as well.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Creme fraiche, unlike sour cream, won't break when it gets heated and it shares some of the whipping abilities of heavy cream.

As milk chocolate vs. white chocolate, the white chocolate is made primarily from the cocoa butter...not really chocolate at all.

Kevin


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Creme fraiche, unlike sour cream, won't break when it gets heated and it shares some of the whipping abilities of heavy cream.

As for milk chocolate vs. white chocolate, the white chocolate is made primarily from cocoa butter...not really chocolate at all.

Kevin


----------

